# Tumeric xtra



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

I recently read in a magazine about Tumeric xtra. It recommended it for IBS sufferers so im going to give it ago.You can get it from boots in the UK. Not sure where elsehttp://www.schwabepharma.co.uk/pages/products/turmeric-xtra.phpHere is the website and ill post telling how i get on!


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Miss_sarah89 said:


> I recently read in a magazine about Tumeric xtra. It recommended it for IBS sufferers so im going to give it ago.You can get it from boots in the UK. Not sure where elsehttp://www.schwabepharma.co.uk/pages/products/turmeric-xtra.phpHere is the website and ill post telling how i get on!


After a week of taking these i have noticed no difference what so ever


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

This week has been better.... not sure if its due to the Tumeric extra or the fact that my amitriptyline increased to 40mg from 35mg....


----------

